# P4 @ Cadence NYC!!



## NYCRider1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

I stopped in to Cadence NYC and saw the P4, built up with SRAM RED and Zipp 909s. SWEEEET! Apparently they only have it for a couple of days and it's going away on Wednesday, but if you are in the market for one stop in a check it out.


----------

